# Seniors Defrauded by Diamond Resorts



## WBP (Apr 15, 2018)

How'd you like to discover that your grandmother and grandfather were so incensed by Diamond Resorts, and having been defrauded by them, that they are picketing in front of Diamond Resorts Daytona Beach Regency Resort.

And get this, a prick from Diamond's salesforce, at the resort, allegedly visited with the picketers, to thank them for picketing; the prick from Diamond's salesforce claimed that their presence increased Diamond's sales.

If those were my grandparents, that prick would .........


----------



## TUGBrian (Apr 15, 2018)

DRI is definitely making a run to overtake wyndham for some of the worst reported sales practices in the industry today...its very sad and simply reinforces that owners MUST do at least a basic level of research before buying to avoid falling for these lies!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Apr 15, 2018)

TUGBrian said:


> DRI is definitely making a run to overtake wyndham for some of the worst reported sales practices in the industry today...its very sad and simply reinforces that owners MUST do at least a basic level of research before buying to avoid falling for these lies!



Both companies have a ways to go before they can compete with Wastegate.

I love the photo in OP's post.


----------

